# ground up 4 way



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

hey members of this forum.. this is my first time posting on this section. 

so anyway to the chase 

im starting to build my system for my room, with the aims of gaining personal values in the fields of staging, tuning and effects of enviorment

so what i have on hand so far are
i got a source for 8 rca's output pr 7.1 with flexible tuning protential

8 drivers to cover the field of 20hz-20khz as much as possible

im just wondering how i would run the speakers actively, whats a good amp to use and how people normally attack it if they chose not to go passive


----------



## WmAx (Jan 1, 2009)

Behringer DCX2496 plus a Behringer CX2310 will let you easily do an active 4 way with high versatility. Run main 2 channels into DCX input. Use the output channels 5 and 6 to go the tweeter amp as usual. Use channel 3 and 4 to the midrange amp as usual. Now, use output channels 1 and 2 and send these to the CX2310 input channels. Now you will use the CX2310 to cross between woofer and midbass amplifier channels. You set the crossover point of the mid-bass and midrange using the DCX9624. You use the CX2310 only to set the crossover point between the midbass and woofer. You can still apply corrections for the entire woofer and midbass band using the DCX2496 EQ/filters. This is an economical way to go 4 way active. Or you can simply buy two of the DCX2496 units and daisy chain them so one acts as master unit and other as slave (where you can make all adjustments from the master unit).

As for specific driver and cabinet, you will have to elaborate on your objectives. For example: LF extension, SPL average ranges and peak SPL ranges desired. Distance from speakers to listener. Room description and possible arrangements for the speakers in relation to distance from walls. Primary favorite music genre. Will these speakers be primary for critical music listening, or just mainly casual use or for primary home theater use? What is the budget for drivers and cabinet parts? Are you planning to, or are you willing to use room acoustic treatments?

The above questions will help to narrow down things a little bit so that some general speaker designs can be recommended.

-Chris


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

good info


----------

